# Is it time to eat some Corn???



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

A couple of picts from the Corn Shoot today.... Day 1....
Good weather, a bit humid for my likes but then again... I'm a northerner & haven't got a clue what I'm doing anyway.... 

A pict of the beautful plaque... :thumb:









With a group of 5, we let a couple of the faster groups shoot thru... a pict of one of the groups.. 








Alex checking their targets.. 









A really narrow shot for 5 across.. had to shoot a few 3+2...









Mark working on the score cards...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

My Ultra... decided to shoot it instead of the Prestige... shot about the same score as at Nats... :set1_thinking:









It's a long way to the target... :faint:









Target markers... clearly marked... :thumb:








The course was a bit rocky in spots, but not too bad... stayed on my feet, or rather outta the dirt... :chortle:












Saw this rock & had to get a pict of it.. very nicely done...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Believe it or not there was a Shoot Off.... Sticky vs. Bowgod... 

Target was decided upon, set up at a relatively unknown distance, and let the Shoot Off begin.. :cheers:

The boys lining up for the Shoot Off....with the peanut gallery in tow... 








The target.. it was about 55 yards.. no rangefinders allowed.... Sticky & BG had to wing it.. 







BTW... took a few ends before the target was pierced clean thru... :mg:


The winner 









Sticky eating the target... :faint:








I know there's a video of the whole thing....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

nanayak said:


> Believe it or not there was a Shoot Off.... Sticky vs. Bowgod...
> 
> Target was decided upon, set up at a relatively unknown distance, and let the Shoot Off begin.. :cheers:
> 
> ...




And a new "corn shoot" tradition is born. The "Corn" shoot off

And just to clarify it took 2 ends to complete I hit the husk on the first end wich was ruled a no hit since it didn't pierce the corn.

Also it shoulf be noted that the target holder is a 2 inch aluminum pipe, so you don't want to miss low.

Can't wait for someone to post the video!!!!!!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> And a new "corn shoot" tradition is born. The "Corn" shoot off
> 
> And just to clarify it took 2 ends to complete I hit the husk on the first end wich was ruled a no hit since it didn't pierce the corn.
> 
> ...


Darling, we told ya, it had to stick or pierce the cob... no husks allowed... :chortle::wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow! I guess you guys are officially Children of the Corn now.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

nanayak said:


> Darling, we told ya, it had to stick or pierce the cob... no husks allowed... :chortle::wink:


Not complainin I did my thing on the second shot.:shade:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Not complainin I did my thing on the second shot.:shade:


Yes you did! :thumb: nice clean hit too... 

:set1_thinking: Still would have liked to see it hit the cut in the husk.... .:wink::zip:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*nice shot...*



BOWGOD said:


> Not complainin I did my thing on the second shot.:shade:




```

```
if you had any speed in that bow... you'dve made popcorn !!!...

great idea there!... looks like i missed another good one !!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> if you had any speed in that bow... you'dve made popcorn !!!...
> ...


I'm in the 260's now I was at 270, but added 20 to the point and dropped back in the low 60's


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Was this a shoot off for lowest score?  Nice jod BG.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

capemaybowman said:


> Was this a shoot off for lowest score?  Nice jod BG.


:chortle:

That may be in the running for the "Post of the Day".

:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> :chortle:
> 
> That may be in the running for the "Post of the Day".
> 
> :chortle:


Maybe.....but it's a good question. 

If I am not in his group....you know Sticky ain't shooting a good score :doh:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> if you had any speed in that bow... you'dve made popcorn !!!...
> ...


Yah did Darling... so shimmy yerself up here.... tomorrow should be a gone one too... :wink::thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Maybe.....but it's a good question.
> 
> If I am not in his group....you know Sticky ain't shooting a good score :doh:


 I missed ya today Bro.... I know if you were there, I'd have not dropped six points between target 27 and 28! :frusty: :mg: 

TA has been great and miserable for me.. I've shot it quite a few times, and last year shot my PB and PW all in the same season there... 

Today I shot about my average for this summer, so... I'll do better tomorrow..   :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I missed ya today Bro.... I know if you were there, I'd have not dropped six points between target 27 and 28! :frusty: :mg:
> 
> TA has been great and miserable for me.. I've shot it quite a few times, and last year shot my PB and PW all in the same season there...
> 
> Today I shot about my average for this summer, so... I'll do better tomorrow..   :darkbeer:


Heck I did the same thing on Sat @ Nationals on 26 and 27....then 19ed the 80 to end the day....there went my 540 :doh:

Do I need to tap a pic of me to your limb :chortle:

You could always take the long way to get corn and go across the WW Bridge :chortle:

But that course always kicks my butt for some reason :noidea:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck I did the same thing on Sat @ Nationals on 26 and 27....then 19ed the 80 to end the day....there went my 540 :doh:
> 
> Do I need to tap a pic of me to your limb :chortle:
> 
> ...



Wish you'd be at the shoot... :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck I did the same thing on Sat @ Nationals on 26 and 27....then 19ed the 80 to end the day....there went my 540 :doh:
> 
> Do I need to tap a pic of me to your limb :chortle:
> 
> ...


Well, if it wasn't for going back and shooting target 1 again, as we took it for practice, I wouldn't have even tied.. at least I 20'd that sucker the second time around..  :becky:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*Day 2*

Started out with a bit of :rain:,....

The brave ones.... Hinky, Young Jedi, & Glen....


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*The not so brave...*

Those of us that weren't so brave, stayed inside and shot a modified Animal round.... these are the picts of the targets.... 2 ends of 2 from 25 yds, down to 5 yds.... first arrow had to be in the silver dot (dime sized), the second, in the orange sticker (the eye)...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*Some "animal" round picts....*


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*Good shots...*

Here we have a couple of good 'uns.... :wink::cheers::thumb:
Mark, Sticky, Montigre, & Bees


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*one more ace....*

Another ace... Lisa.... :thumb:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Shoot Off!!!!!!

Hinky & Young Jedi.... And because it was these two, it was debated wheither they were going to shoot at 80 yards... however, the peanut gallery decided on 57 yds.

There's no video of this, as Sticky, Bees, Jay & Lisa headed out after the rain... 

Here we have Hinky & Young Jedi, with the peanut gallery.... and a pict of the target...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

And the winner is....


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes....We braved the rain, but it quit by the 5th or 6th target. If it wasnt for NANAYAK's lens cover I would have had no chance! Thanks again for that, it was a life saver.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*Misc picts....*

Bees, proudly wearing his medal... :thumb:








Lisa








Eating corn....








Sticky








Glen


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So YJ beat Hinky AGAIN....with his own bow....are those your old Maxima's too? :doh:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

*And our Ring Leader*

Colleen.... she pretty much organized the indoor animal round for us... Thanks a bunch Colleen!!! Great job.... and great weekend!! :thumb::cheers:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

bowaholic77 said:


> Yes....We braved the rain, but it quit by the 5th or 6th target. If it wasnt for NANAYAK's lens cover I would have had no chance! Thanks again for that, it was a life saver.


It was my pleasure... :hug:

Just wish you had been there on Sat with us....  and not just in the wee early hours.... :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

:darkbeer:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome job Bill! You're hired!

:thumb::cheers:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Bee's, Bee's!!*

Man you are on to something here! You gonna make digital cameras obsolete! Sticky looked good, with that BT. I aint gettin my elbow back far enough! I am gonna have to have one of those cameras! But it won't be pink!! Man law applies! You shot well for an old guy, shootin an old bow!! Wes, did a great job on the corn, it was great! His tomatoes were awesome, as well!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pennysdad said:


> Man you are on to something here! You gonna make digital cameras obsolete! Sticky looked good, with that BT. I aint gettin my elbow back far enough! I am gonna have to have one of those cameras! But it won't be pink!! Man law applies! You shot well for an old guy, shootin an old bow!! Wes, did a great job on the corn, it was great! His tomatoes were awesome, as well!




the pink one was on sale for 99 bucks, they wanted 150 for the red one.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Another awesome Archer Production from Bees! :thumb: :whoo: :cheers:

Great job Bro, that was classic.. and I know there's more, though.. I'm sure some editing will be required.. :zip: :chortle: :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> the pink one was on sale for 99 bucks, they wanted 150 for the red one.


I got some camo duct tape.. I'll bring it to States..


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I got some camo duct tape.. I'll bring it to States..


But Bees looks good with a pink camera.... :becky:


----------



## Young Jedi (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes i beat Hinky Again. Doesnt happen to often.. And the S4 wasnt Hinkys.. He still has his Chamelion in the bow room.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lol!!!*

Yeah, strangely it does kinda fit him! Hmmmmm? LOL!!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Young Jedi said:


> Yes i beat Hinky Again. Doesnt happen to often.. And the S4 wasnt Hinkys.. He still has his Chamelion in the bow room.


Well, you nailed the cob.... Hinky just got the husk.... :chortle: Who ate the cob?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*thanks ..nanayak*

:noidea::noidea:... what-uppp.. ??? ... heheheeee..:chortle:... .!!

excellent video Bees.. thanks for the pics nanayak!!! ... :thumbs_up 

'jedi.. you may not beat him often.. key word is .. you beat him *again*...:wink:.. you'd think Hinkky would've practriced a little early sat mornin since he was already up...:tongue:

Bees... good thinking... i use hot-pink tags on my luggage and bow cases... figure no one will want to " walk " of with 'em... 

:shade:


----------

